# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  How to sign up for Diablo 2: Resurrected's technical alpha

## Zab

For those, like me, who are interested in signing up for the Alpha..


Diablo(R) II: Resurrected Head there

Click on the Tech Alpha Opt-In button

Sign in with your battle.net login

----------


## jinta

Remember for stuff like this, your BNET account has to be in good standing. So botted or other accounts that got caught are very unlikely to get access.

----------


## hackerlol

> Remember for stuff like this, your BNET account has to be in good standing. So botted or other accounts that got caught are very unlikely to get access.


Also, while they say that buying/pre-ordering does not effect your chances of getting into beta I think it might, I remember reading about people who pre-ordered other blizzard games given priority when it came to beta pass handouts..

----------


## Teryaki

> Remember for stuff like this, your BNET account has to be in good standing. So botted or other accounts that got caught are very unlikely to get access.


Ive never understood this, my account has been banned multiple times for exploits so I probably wont get in. However, wouldnt it be in the best interest for Blizzard to invite those who have exploited in the past? Obviously we know how to find these things, youd think they would want someone like that on the alpha/beta to find those bugs.

----------


## h4z3

Thanks for the info

----------


## TehVoyager

> Remember for stuff like this, your BNET account has to be in good standing. So botted or other accounts that got caught are very unlikely to get access.



Honestly im not sure this is a black and white value. 

in MOP my account got a 7 day for using PQR. in Wrath i got a 24h for spamming a macro at alliance before understanding what it meant (yeah it was that old "zug zug @#$%@" macro. whoops. i was still new-ish at that point having only joined wow in TBC and only got into this kind of stuff in wrath)

I was in the classic beta. i was in the shadowlands beta, i am in the TBC beta. I generally only get invited near the end-ish of beta period, but still.

in regards to previous bans, it might be more than a 0/1 flag, and more a range of severity, with the more severe flags disqualifying you, and the less sevese flags bumping you down the list. there also may be a time based decay on that too, after all, they probably dont want to continue punishing someone endlessly for something that happeened years ago, if they keep clean now.

----------

